
How the work-life balance of one IT guy threw the NYC subway system into chaos - MarlonPro
https://mashable.com/2018/07/09/mta-it-department-miguel/#4l3SR496fqq9
======
dv_dt
Interesting how it's the personal work-life balance of one employee tagged in
the title, when it should have been a management staffing failure to maintain
proper skill mixes and redundancies for their workforce.

~~~
joezydeco
And Miguel will suffer the most from it.

If I were him, I'd make sure I have some kind of job security in place before
I begin cross-training my replacements.

